# 4k Blu Ray



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

4k Blu Ray is coming. Hopefully it will receive sufficient support to make it viable. Picture quality should be outstanding, particularly on a front projection system.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

And I've heard 8K displays are coming as well. :huh:


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

I think we have another 4 or 5 years before this takes hold. My last 2 toys I have bought 
are 4k ready. That was not the reason I got them (XMC 1, Oppo 103) but for other features they had.
The plus side is "IF" 4k takes off I only have to change my projector.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm with you. I would estimate we can keep our current projectors for at least 5 more years.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

How is it coming is what I want to know. A Blu-ray disk does not contain the space needed unless you compress it to the point to where it is worthless. You would need to get really good quality here there selling a movie only costs $300 and comes on a USB stick or can be downloaded at a tiny 160GB 

http://gizmodo.com/5914426/the-firs...onsumers-is-160gb-and-absolutely-breathtaking


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is a lot of new technology coming. The next gen Blu Ray will be able to do 4k at 10 bits, but will quickly be coming up short as more higher bit depths become more common.

http://www.cnet.com/news/4k-blu-ray-discs-arriving-in-2015-to-fight-streaming-media/
http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=14923


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

At a max of 100GB in size the compression is going to be crazy. If a short movie trailer uncompressed comes in at 350GB the compression is going to be insane and what kind of artifacts will that cause? 

http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/home...d-disk-space-you-will-need-for-4k-video-files


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I would rather have uncompressed 1080P movies then super compressed 4K content myself. 

I guess I just don't trust the industry at all sense there all ready talking on pushing 8K when there is not even 4k content as of yet.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is a pretty wide recognition in the industry that the benefits of higher quality video will come more from increases in bit density than resolution. Compression schemes are getting better all the time and there will likely be many levels of performance available, depending on what one is willing to pay for and can accommodate for distribution.

It is not a matter of trusting the industry as much as it is a matter of choosing the level of performance that you will want to pay for.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

When they say this is the new standard and then a year later say oh well now it's this it's not a matter of what your willing to pay for but a matter of trust.

They release stuff that is not even part of a completed standard and then the people who get thing's early because there sucked into the marketing eat it when they change there minds.

There are many times when 2 or more new technologies that they call the new standard are released at the same time and the consumer is the one that gets left with the fall out. Not like you can wait the at times years it takes to let the dust settle and see what worked and what failed. 

When they do something like a new standard they should have to have it finalized before they start to sell to the public that way there is not trust issue's. 

Look at how many companies said there router that did 802.11N was going to be upgradeable to the final standard. A lot of us seen how that worked out.

It maybe just me but I don't see 4k 8K and the rest any different.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Would you prefer static standards with no progress to better technologies? Sorry, but I don't get the trust thing point. You can count on manufacturers betting on what they think is their best interest. You can also count on various industries doing the same when they negotiate standards. I just don't see trust as meaningful. Deciding on standards that will accommodate multiple levels of performance and future improvements seems sensible to me. That is the direction that industry standards seem to be moving. 

I see some exciting options for better performance coming as we learn more about what makes for a better picture and develop better compression schemes. Nothing but upside in future products and standards that I can see. If you choose to be happy with current technology, it will be stable for a long time.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

lcaillo said:


> Would you prefer static standards with no progress to better technologies? Sorry, but I don't get the trust thing point. You can count on manufacturers betting on what they think is their best interest. You can also count on various industries doing the same when they negotiate standards. I just don't see trust as meaningful. Deciding on standards that will accommodate multiple levels of performance and future improvements seems sensible to me. That is the direction that industry standards seem to be moving.
> 
> *I see some exciting options for better performance coming as we learn more about what makes for a better picture and develop better compression schemes. Nothing but upside in future products and standards that I can see. If you choose to be happy with current technology, it will be stable for a long time.*




Yes the new 4K bluray codec standard will be moving from H.264/AVC (Advanced Video Coding) to the newer H.265/HEVC (High Efficiency Video Coding). This requires a lot more CPU power but should allow for very high quality 4K from 100 GB of storage space.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Is player available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

zibawal said:


> Is player available
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet but apparently it is coming and with as popular as 4K TV's seem to be (I don't know anyone that owns one but they are all over the stores and the prices are falling fast) I am guessing sooner rather than later.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

The smart money will wait for the tech to stabilize and prices to come down. I want this as much as anyone, but I got burned on HDDVD, among other new technologies.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Skiman (Feb 22, 2009)

totalcomfort said:


> I think we have another 4 or 5 years before this takes hold. My last 2 toys I have bought
> are 4k ready. That was not the reason I got them (XMC 1, Oppo 103) but for other features they had.
> The plus side is "IF" 4k takes off I only have to change my projector.


Your Oppo will not play Ultra 4K discs. There are no players currently available that can.


----------

